# Topline GSD Club-WDA Conformation Show LIL BRAGG!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

First....this bragg is for our TEAM Members!
They are the most supportive, dynamic small group of people...we are blessed to have!
Today Judge Scheld awarded these placements for the members of our TEAM.

3-6 mo females:
VP1 Vodka von Huerta Hof (Sammy & Roxanne Visconti)
VP2 Wheda von Huerta Hof (Mike S./Tim C./Carlos H.)
VP3 Vogue von Huerta Hof (Carlos & Robin Huerta.)

3-6 mo males:
VP2 Whiskey von Huerta Hof (Sammy V./Tim C./Carlos H.)
VP3 XX-Dos Equis von Huerta Hof (Hillary Plog.)
VP Aurick vom Goldwald (Cat Lockwood) * Black Sable DDR pup*

6-9 mo females:
VP7 Edge vom Schraderhaus (Melinda Clark.) *Solid black DDR pup*

6-9 mo males:
VP2 Neptune vom Hokschaus (Michelle Yoo.)

9-12 mo males:
VP4 Topolobampo von Huerta Hof (Jody & Brian Turcotte.)

*18-24 mo females: _my personal favorite!_:wub:
SG3 Just Isadorable vom Kistha Haus (Robin Huerta.) Dark sable DDR female.
_*yep.....show dogs behind her!! woo hoo!!_

Working Class Males:
V-4 Ivan von Huerta Hof

Breed Survey Lifetime:
VA Cuervo von Huerta Hof

*_sorry the list is soooo long....._


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations, LOVE IT!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Today Judge Scheld awarded these placements for the members of our TEAM.
> 
> ***_*sorry the list is soooo long*....._


LOL, of course you are. 

Congrats on all counts!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sucessful, focused, busy AND supportive.

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay!!! So proud of my little guy and of all the hard work that my team members put into this to make it a success!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wonderful success!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------

